# can't make my mind up need some input!!



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright guys I'm in the market for a new addition I have a brute force 750 that is currently getting rebuilt and I plan on keeping it just as a backup and play toy. My friend bought a outty 1000 and I'm extremely impressed I've been considering getting a side x side or another fourwheeler I looked at and priced the xmr mavericks and outlanders so here's my questions is there a huge difference between the xmrs and the regular models I don't know how much I like the xmr outlander being a lil longer but I loved the features it had but my buddy has the regular model but he built it lift tires rad relocate all the goodies so are the xmrs worth it? And on the side by sides I'm stuck between a rzr 1000 and the mavricks I haven't really got to see them in action and I'm trying to make my mind up before nationals so any input would be great. As far as the type of riding I do its mostly mud some trail but I wouldn't mind having a built mud bike


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i know this. reguarding sxs's the rzr 1000 xp is the best one for sure and is a little faster, also both can fit 34 inch terms without a lift kit or anything. for the outlanders i would just buy a regular one and build it up yourself because for one i think they boost the price up just because its already done for you. also there are few issues with the xmr like the air suspension. also i dont know if you like to water wheelie but if you do its a bit harder to do so.


----------

